# AH Supply kit for 125 gal?



## txfishie (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I've read as much as I can stand and more trying to decide what kind of lighting to go with for a standard 6ft. 125 gal. I'm wanting a medium light level, preferably without CO2, although I may add that later as funding allows. One major expense at a time, and right now that's lights....and plants. 

From reading, I somewhat understand how watts/lumens etc. of different light types compare. I think I want to go with the T5 fixtures from AH Supply based on what I've learned so far. This is where some actual experience would come in handy. I think I know what "should" work, but what does work?

Looks like from what AHS offers, the best options for a medium light tank not requiring CO2 but could still grow a decent selection of plants with Excel dosing are:
3 x 55 watts for a total of 165 @ 1.3 w/gal 
or
2 x 96 watts for a total of 192 @ 1.5 w/gal

Based on some of the conversion numbers I've seen, that's low. A "medium" T5 HO based on the calculations on another thread here says it should be in the 200 - 250 range, but that actually seems high to me based on personal experiences that I've been reading. Especially considering the AHS reflectors seem to be so much better than the same T5 wattage with an average reflector.

The other option is 6 x 55 watts (total 330 @ 2.64 w/gal), but that seems way too high and sure to require pressurized CO2, right? They don't really have anything in between.

So what do you all think?
Your input is appreciated. (My husband is wonderful to allow me to experiment with a planted tank on this scale after the cost of the tanks, and fish, etc. I don't want to fail miserably.)


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi txfishie,

I use mostly AH Supply kits for my planted aquariums and find them to be quiet, reliable, quality products with excellent reflectors.

Your tank is 22" deep; I have a 36" long aquarium of similar depth (24") and I can possibly provide some insight. After adding substrate it is approximately 20". I have a 1X96 watt AH Supply kit installed on the aquarium which results in PAR level of 106 (high light) with a new bulb and a PAR reading of 65 (medium light) with a one year old bulb. Those readings were taken through a glass top.

When I am setting up a new tank I call Kim (guy) at AHS and give him the parameters (plant types, CO2 or not, tank size, etc) and get his input. He has not steered my wrong yet.

45 gallon tall w/AHS 1X96 watt kit


----------



## txfishie (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. 

Do you have CO2 in this tank?

Based on this, I'm leaning toward the 3x55 to stay more within the medium range, but I'll be sure to talk to them when I get ready to order.

I have another tank, bought used and not sure # of gal, but it's the same dimensions other than about 2 inches taller. (Not as tall as a 150.) Will possibly convert that to a full planted someday if this one works out well, and it might be a better tank for the 2x96 being a little deeper.

Interesting that the PAR ratings dropped that much in a year when I've read that T5 & T6 last longer than other flourescents.

Thanks again for your insight.


----------

